# ISPconfig3 MySQL Passwort ändern



## jogy (6. Apr. 2009)

Hi!
In welcher Datei kann ich das MySQL Passwort editieren ohne den gesamten Setup-Vorgang durchzuführen? Gefunden habe ich es in der /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php. Muß ich die Änderung manuell vornehmen für dbispconfig sowie root?


----------



## Laubie (7. Apr. 2009)

_wessen_ SQL-Passwort möchtest du denn ändern?
Das von ISPC? Oder das root? Oder das von einer Seite?


----------



## jogy (8. Apr. 2009)

Das root Password.


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Das mysql root Passwort steht ausschließlich in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf

Es wird nur für das Anlegen der Client datenbanken verwendet. Stell sicher dass nach dem Ändern die Datei die gleichen Rechte hat wie vorher, also dass sie nur vom root User gelsesen werden kann.


----------



## jogy (9. Apr. 2009)

Besten Dank!
Hat funktioniert, Rechte der Datei sicher auf 600.
Grund der Änderung war, dass ich ISPconfig3 mit einem zu schwachen Password getestet habe und es jetzt produktiv einsetze. Leider gibt es, meines Wissens, kein "Fail to Ban" gegen FTP oder phpmyadmin BruteForce Attacken. Das Einzige was ich mal gesehen habe ist mod_evasive.


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2009)

Du kannst failaban auch für andere Dienste wie ftp einsetzen. Schau einfach mal in die fail2ban config dateien, Falko hat dazu auch ein paar Tutorials auf howtoforge.com veröffentlicht.


----------



## jogy (9. Apr. 2009)

Oh, wie schön! Werd ich mir gleich mal ansehen!
Wen es interessiert hier ein Tutorial für das eben erwähnte mod_evasive:
http://linuxharbour.com/content/protect-ddos-attach-apache-debian-lenny


----------



## jogy (9. Apr. 2009)

Boah... ist das geil... (entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise - aber ist es wirklich!)
http://howtoforge.com/fail2ban_debian_etch


----------



## jogy (9. Apr. 2009)

Und wie schütze ich das Webinterface von ISPconfig3 gegen BruteForce?


----------



## Falcon37 (9. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von jogy:


> Und wie schütze ich das Webinterface von ISPconfig3 gegen BruteForce?


Ist bestimmt schon geschützt, denke nicht das man FailBan darauf ausrichten kann/sollte^^^^^^^^


----------



## jogy (9. Apr. 2009)

> Ist bestimmt schon geschützt,


? Leider nicht, soweit ich sehe.


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2009)

Natürlich ist es gegen brute force geschützt. Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du nachgesehen hast, aber bei mir funktioniert es.


----------



## jogy (10. Apr. 2009)

Ich habe mehrmals, kurz hintereinander ein falsches Passwort im Webinterface eingegeben um zu sehen, ob ich geblockt werde. Wurde ich jedoch nicht.

Und jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich:

1. zu blöd bin und mir deshalb keiner antwortet
2. ob es sich um einen Bug handelt der nicht öffentlich gemacht werden soll
3. die angesprochene Problematik nicht dringlich ist

Ich bitte um eine kurze Info.


----------

